# USSRCRA ROUND 2 Hot Slots Dec 8



## rjvk (Aug 27, 2003)

USSRCRA ROUND 2 Hot Slots Dec 8 in Urbana IL....more to follow


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

rjvk said:


> USSRCRA ROUND 2 Hot Slots Dec 8 in Urbana IL....more to follow


What is this USSR CRA you speak of? I thought the Evil Empire broke up?


----------



## rjvk (Aug 27, 2003)

This is the second race in a new format for scale racing cars. Each class will have a 3 minute qualifying period, followed by 3 x 10 minute mains. Best five laps average will count for qualifying, laps do not need to be consecutive. Each main will be worth 100 points, with a 2 point TQ bonus. Points will be awarded by best time of each round of mains, not by main finishing position, so it is possible for a C main racer to post the best time and collect 100 points! Winner will be determined by day's point total (302 max. possible)


Classes:
USVTA TRANS AM

USVTA USGT
Rules - http://www.usvintagetransam.com/rules/index.html

Formula One:
No Timing "Blinky" ESC 21.5 BL 2s lipo ROAR Approved motors and ESC
open rubber tire - must attach to axle by single nut fastener/hex drive
straight axle 2wd - no I R S suspensions
All suspension pickup points must be inside body (no 1/12 front ends, etc)
190mm width
3mm ride height
1050g minimum weight

LE MANS
205mm width
No Pan car/wgt wheels - must use single nut attachment/hex drive
Must use IMSA/Group C/LeMans prototype style SCALE body - Rear wing should not be part of the molded body
2wd
17.5 motor No Timing "Blinky" ESC 2s lipo ROAR Approved motors and ESC

Le Mans class is being developed right now, so for this race rules are minimal. This is to encourage racers to bring whatever type of car they have (F103GT, F103LM, Cross Fire Force, Speed Passion, etc). With feedback from this race, rules should become more developed. 


*
SPONSORS*


















More information to follow..........


----------



## rjvk (Aug 27, 2003)

For THIS ROUND ONLY we're going to allow foam tires on the LM cars. At this point there is not a good alternative in rubber tires. So brace yourselves and keep the small children away from trackside...


----------



## rjvk (Aug 27, 2003)

Sounds like we will have an LMP turnout!!!!!


----------

